# RS2 1:18 model



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of a 1:18 Audi RS2 model?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: RS2 1:18 model (WAUOla)*

I wish it was available. Maybe Minichamps will make it in the future


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Got a bunch of urquattros and Sport quattros, but a RS2 in 1:18 would be soooo sweet! (I love the Porsche lines on the 80 estate)...
1:43 is too pesky


----------

